# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Un buen ejemplo de desarrollo sostenible, con inclusión social

## Bruno Cillóniz

*“ESCUELAS ORGÁNICAS EN EL CAMPO MEJORARÍAN EXPORTACIONES”* 
Exportadora Agrícola Orgánica S.A.C ya entregó una escuela orgánica en Puno y serán doce las que financiará entre el 2012 y 2016.  *Por:* Raúl Yaipén Carranza 
“Crecimiento económico sin inclusión social, no existe. Nuestro compromiso es que la gente de las zonas rurales -con las que trabajamos- crezca con al mismo ritmo que lo hace la compañía”, señaló César Zorrilla, gerente general de Exportadora Agrícola Orgánica S.A.C  *¿Cuáles son los proyectos sociales que desarrollan y cómo se relacionan con el giro del negocio? 
R:* Uno de nuestros mayores logros del año pasado, fuera del incremento sustancial de las exportaciones de quinua, ha sido la entrega, en el departamento de Puno, de la primera escuela orgánica del campo, que va a permitir a los productores, capacitarse en diversos temas agronómicos orgánicos, de manera gratuita. 
El objetivo es construir dos escuelas orgánicas por año -entre el 2012 y 2016- las cuales serán subsidiadas el primer año por la empresa y contaría con especialistas del INIA y Senasa para su ejecución. 
Otro de nuestros proyectos es la generación de luz natural, a través de 100 paneles solares. En menos de un mes (julio), vamos a beneficiar a 100 familias que van a poder leer, hacer sus tareas e incrementarán sus horas productivas en la comodidad de su hogar. 
Buscamos que el productor se convierta en empresario, cambiarle la cultura de negociación y mejorar su calidad de vida.  *¿Quiénes serán parte de estos proyectos y cómo se logrará la sostenibilidad? 
R:* Actualmente tenemos convenios con Senasa e INIA, quienes nos brindarán a sus técnicos para la elaboración de cursos orgánicos, además, en la empresa, con la colaboración de ingenieros altamente capacitados, estamos desarrollando una currícula puntual, con el objetivo de calificar y guiar a los productores en la mejora de sus capacidades productivas. 
Asimismo, nos encontramos en conversaciones con las Fuerzas Armadas y algunas instituciones europeas que nos permitirán subsidiar los proyectos durante el primer año, hasta hacerlos sostenibles.  *Vemos que la empresa está abocada 100% hacia los productos orgánicos y ante la promulgación del DS 003-2011 que permite el ingreso de los transgénicos y la espera de la moratoria aprobada por el congreso ¿Qué opina de estos productos genéticamente modificados y cuáles deberían ser la medidas a tomar? 
R:* El optar por las semillas transgénicas nos llevaría, en un corto plazo, a ser pendientes de las empresas transnacionales y estaríamos matando nuestra biodiversidad. 
Hay que tener en cuenta que el Perú no es un país agrícola, tenemos tan solo el 5% de nuestro territorio dedicado a la agricultura, pero por lo que sí somos conocidos es por nuestra biodiversidad y con esta medida le estaríamos dando luz verde a que puedan manipular todos nuestros productos. 
Espero que el nuevo gobierno derogue el Decreto Supremo y finalice de una buena vez con este tema - hoy más que nunca - ya que el mundo se está dirigiendo hacia la buena alimentación, es un tema de moda consumir orgánico, pero sobre todo una tendencia en alza.  *¿Qué espera la principal exportadora de cereales orgánicos del presidente electo y cómo influye el tema político en las inversiones futuras de la empresa? 
R:* Soy un convencido, aunque no vote por él, que el presidente electo realizará un gobierno distinto, tiene todas las herramientas para hacerlo, espero que las sepa utilizar y pueda generar consensos con las otras bancadas para lograrlo. 
Ollanta Humala ha dado señales positivas de que la economía va ir por un buen rumbo, creo que ya se dio cuenta que sin el sector empresarial el Perú no va a crecer. 
Dejémonos de críticas absurdas, no somos ni Venezuela, Brasil o Bolivia; trabajemos y ayudemos a que sea un buen presidente, ya que generando miedos empresariales o satanizándolo no logramos nada. Creo que trabajando con responsabilidad social, promoviendo la inversión, seguiremos creciendo como en estos últimos 10 años.  *Fuente: Agraria.pe*Temas similares: Artículo: Gobierno impulsa desarrollo agropecuario para lograr inclusión social y competitividad Artículo: FAO: Inclusión social en Perú es eje fundamental para impulsar agricultura Artículo: Peru Day permitirá llegada de más inversiones y aportará a inclusión social Artículo: MEF asegura que será radical con cumplimiento de objetivos de inclusión social Artículo: Credit Suisse: política de inclusión social en Perú favorecerá gobernabilidad

----------


## kscastaneda

Esa es la manera en que saldremos adelante CRECIMIENTO CON INCLUSION SOCIAL - con respeto a la vida y el medioambiente; nuestro País es único, nuestra gente tambien; vean a su alrededor, es tangible el camino a un gran desarrollo, crecimiento económico y más justicia para todos; los ojos del mundo están en nosotros. 
Apoyemos al nuevo presidente, creo que la concertación que ha planteado es un buen paso firme que esta dando a su ingreso este mes de Julio.
Pensemos positivo y atraeremos lo positivo. 
Felicidades Agrícola Orgánica SAC por su iniciativa, esto debe comenzar desde nuestros niños como el programa de visitas La Molina donde los niños estan en contacto con los cultivos y donde se les enseña a cuidar las plantas y les comentan como producir abonos orgánicos. 
Estoy convencido que estamos por el buen camino a construir un PERU y un mundo mejor para nuestras futuras generaciones.
Tenemos todas las herramientas para hacerlo, AGROFORUM no solo es un foro, es nuestro medio de comunicación; su valor agragado cada uno de nosotros que aportamos, concertamos y ejecutamos acciones en nuestros rangos de acción. 
Un abrazo a la distancia.

----------

yona

----------


## yona

me gusta mucho como piensas. y comporto tu idea.

----------

